# Betta Terrified of Rubber Duck?



## LinkDude80 (Sep 25, 2012)

I've had Edward for a few weeks now and have been reading up on Betta care. One article I read said that some Bettas like to push around ping pong balls at the top of their tanks. Not having any ping pong balls available I took a rubber duck that I had sitting near the tank and placed it in. Edward took one look at the duck and started freaking out and hid under a rock. :shock: I removed the duck and coaxed him back out. I showed him the duck on the other side of the tank and he didn't react but when I tried to put it in again he freaked out and hid again. Is this normal?


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Well he is just scared of it lol If you do not have ping pong balls A simple plastic water/soda cap will suffice I do this about 2 times a week with my betta and put about 2 pellets in the cap. Then he will go towards it and peg it until the pellets come out very amusing to watch and it gives the betta something to do. Give it a try ;-)


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ha thats an interesting idea. You have to earn your keep mister lol!


----------



## LinkDude80 (Sep 25, 2012)

I tried the bottle cap thing. He's floating there looking at it lol. I'll see if he figures it out.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

My last boy Fabio, as pictured in my profile picture, had a rubber duck to play with when vacationing at my parents' home. Its what he is looking at in the photo. As you may or may not be able to see, he is crouching away from it and beginning to flare. He did not like his duck.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

I think its the size. I believe in nature size = strength no?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

in nature, something bigger than him will eat him. so, it's natural for him to be scared of the huge rubber ducky. 8U


----------

